# USB-Tod, brauche eure HILFE!



## Charvez (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich weiß das dieses Thema nicht zu WoW passt aber ich erzähle trotzdem mal...
Ich habe meinen gesamten PC defragmentiert und Windows neu aufgespielt nachdem ich erhebliche Probleme mit meinem gesamten PC hatte - von Viren nicht zu schweigen - und wieder Arbeiten/Zocken wollte.

Nun (!) habe ich das Problem das weder mein HDMI Bildschirm von Gericom funktioniert noch funktioniert KEIN EINZIGER USB-Hub/Steckplatz an meinem gesamten PC!!

(Dies ist seeehr störend muss ich noch erwähnen ^^)

Nun frage ich EUCH was ich da gegen machen kann und "suche" vorschläge von EUCH da ich mich mit treibern installieren usw nicht auskenne...

Mein System: Windows XP, GraKa: GeForce 8600 GT, alles im super Zustand (bei Treibern selber unsicher) und ansonsten ist alles Einwandfrei, ---

---nur meine Boxen "rattern" manchmal den sound runter und Videos laufen nicht flüssig, aber dies liegt wohl an den Treibern... Es geht mir gerade NUR um die USB-Steckplätze und meinen netten Flatscreen HDMI Bildschirm ^^

DANKE AN ALLE IM VORAUS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muz (23. Oktober 2009)

probier ma mit dem Nvidia Widget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit kannste selbst schauen ob du einen neuen treiber brauchst , sonst kann ich dir erstmal nicht weiter helfen , http://www.nvidia.de/content/DriverDownloa...ula.asp?lang=de


----------



## Tinnilix (23. Oktober 2009)

Motherboard Treiber installiert?


----------



## Charvez (23. Oktober 2009)

Motherboad Treiber... etwas genauer bitte ^^

Oder am besten nen link für den xp treiber ^^


----------



## Holyjudge (23. Oktober 2009)

benutz google und such dir deine treiber selber aus


----------



## Asfips (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du den internen Hub meinst dann solltest du von deiner Mainboard Treiber cd den Hub Treiber neu installieren! Gegebenenfalls mal im i-net beim Hersteller eine aktuelle Version ziehen!


----------



## Vaishyana (23. Oktober 2009)

Bekommst du beim booten ne bestimmte Fehlermeldung dass die USB Anschlüsse vllt nicht aktiviert sind? Wenn du eine PS2 Tastatur hast, schau mal im BIOS nach ob die USB Ports aktiviert sind. Wenn du einige genauere Informationen zu deinem Rechner gibst, kann man dir freundlicherweise auch einen Treiber für ein Board schicken - sofern benötigt.


----------



## Charvez (23. Oktober 2009)

@Vaishyana

Ich kenne mich selber kaum mit PCs aus, ich weiß wie ich ne platte einbaue usw. nur das Technische liegt mir nicht ganz so.

Ich habe alles mögliche mit meinen USBs Probiert, keiner geht egal was ich "reinstecke"...

... Ich hab wie gesagt Windows XP, hab nunma Nvidia und Installiere nun mal das Servicepack neu, 

welches Servicepack ist denn gut für mich ? SP2 oder SP3 wars... hab grad eins drauf "glaube" ich zmd.

Mein PC ist sozusagen noch leer...! tut mir leid ^^


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Oha...also

Windows installieren hat ja scheinbar einwandfrei geklappt *g* Service Packs installieren und dann gehts ans Eingemachte:

- finde heraus, welche Komponenten in deinem Rechner stecken (Motherboard, GraKa etc) und für die du möglicherweise Treiber benötigst
- wenn du das weißt, schau am besten auf den Herstellerseiten nach den aktuellsten Treibern (google ist dein Freund) für diese Komponenten

- explizit kannst du auch nach Treibern für USB suchen

Die einzelnen Komponenten kannst du über die Eigenschaften vom Arbeitsplatz -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager "nachschlagen", wenn du sie nicht im Kopf hast.


----------



## vanishone (23. Oktober 2009)

1. vor dem Windows neuinstallieren zu defragmentieren ist das schwachsinnigste das du machen könntest.
2. überlass das formatieren jemand anderem, wenn du nichtmal weißt was ein Chipsatztreiber ist...

Kurze zusammenfassung zu dem das du jetzt tun solltest:
Suche dir von den herstellerseiten deiner Hardware folgende Treiber zusammen:
-Chipsatz
-Grafik
-Lan
-Sound

Installiere Windows erneut und installiere die Treiber in der oben genannten Reihenfolge. Danach kannst du auch Programme etc. isntallieren.


----------



## Charvez (23. Oktober 2009)

@vanishone   

Ok... ich hab den PC nicht selbst defragmentiert sondern ein Kollege, ich werde jetzt einfach nochmal von neu anfangen und Windows neu installieren + Treiber

Ich danke euch allen und bin froh das es Flamefrei blieb^^ War supi hilfreich ty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer Flamen will sei ab jetzt nicht gehämmt, meine sache ist erledigt.

Thread kann geschlossen werden!! baba ^^

PS: Ich habe imo 2 versionen Windows XP aufm PC mitn Platten da die eine ohne die Alte nicht ging.... naja egal ^^ wer noch was sagen will... Ich lese hier weiterhin ALLES, ab, Jetzt! =P


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Charvez?, nur mal kurz für dich, damit du weißt, was dein Kollega da an deinem Rechner verbutzelt hat

Wikipedia: Defragmentierung (Dateisystem)
Unter Fragmentierung (Fragment = Bruchstück) versteht man die verstreute Speicherung von logisch zusammengehörigen Datenblöcken des Dateisystems auf einem Datenträger. Dies kann bei Speichermedien mit relativ hohen Zugriffszeiten wie beispielsweise Festplatten zu einer spürbaren Verlangsamung der Lese- und Schreibvorgänge führen, da diese ihre volle Geschwindigkeit technisch bedingt nur bei sequentiellem Zugriff erreichen.

Unter Defragmentierung versteht man die mit speziellen Programmen durchführbare Neuordnung von fragmentierten Datenblöcken auf dem Speichermedium, so dass logisch zusammengehörige Datenblöcke möglichst aufeinanderfolgend auf dem Datenträger abgelegt werden. Dies kann den sequentiellen Zugriff mitunter deutlich beschleunigen und damit die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit des gesamten Systems erhöhen.

Als Fazit daraus, wie Vanish schon sagte: Defrag nach ner Neu-Aufsetzung des PCs ist total Blödsinn, weil auf dem Rechner ja eigentlich nix sein sollte, was defragmentieret werden könnte.


----------



## Lashliner (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenn mich da jetzt nicht so wirklich aus aber vielleicht sind die Steckplätze einfach kaputt?

@Rest-Buffys: Ich bin stolz auf euch das ihr einen Thread bis jetzt flamefrei gehalten habt.


----------



## madmurdock (23. Oktober 2009)

Antwort wurd schon gegeben. Du hast anscheinend keine wirklichen Mainboard Treiber installiert.

Geh auf die Seite deines Mainboardherstellers und suche dort nach Treibern für dein Board. Da du ja deine Hardware alles andere als genau angegeben hast, kann dir leider auch niemand einen direkten Link geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> @Rest-Buffys: Ich bin stolz auf euch das ihr einen Thread bis jetzt flamefrei gehalten habt.



Ist doch um die Zeit kaum noch einer hier? *g* Naja...außer uns...

@TE, wenn du sonst noch Hilfe brauchst, weil du Treiber oder sonstiges nicht findest, meld dich doch hier einfach noch mal, es gibt hier tatsächlich noch zwei Hand voll Leute, die wirklich helfen wollen. 
Ach ja...sieh mal zu, dass du nur noch eine Windoof-Version auf deinen Rechner kriegst, hatte das gleiche Problem mal mit einer XPHome und einer XPPro Version, weil der Held von Kollege seine CDs/DVDs nie beschriftet hat, die beiden haben sich zum Teil derb gebissen. Wie es nun bei zwei gleichen Versionen ausschaut, weiß ich nicht, sollte aber mit nur einer auf jeden Fall Speicherplatz sparen.

Windows-CD einlegen, PC runterfahren, PC rauffahren wahlweise auch einfach nur neu starten ^^ -> er möchte Installieren Reparieren blub

Falls du nur eine Festplatte (nur C in deinem Rechner vorfindest:
Formatiere <ganze Festplatte> vor dem Installieren;

 Falls du Partitionen benutzt (siehe Wikipedia):
- Installieren drücken,
- Partitionen ändern,
- <Windows-Partition, Standard auch hier C:> in unpartitionierten Bereich ändern, 
- wieder partitionieren - 8MB verbleiben automatisch unpartitioniert,*
- formatieren,
- Windoof installieren

* MS-Support zu den 8 MB


----------



## NoOneKnows (23. Oktober 2009)

Muss teilweise hier über die "leicht" unqualifizierten Kommentare lächeln. 
btw über mir sehr gut, mal eine vernümpftige Aussage die dem TE auch hilft.
Aber solche Sachen wie keine richtigen Mainboard-Treiber !?
verdammt auch ohne einen einzigen Mainboard Treiber wurden bis jetzt an allen den PCs die ich in den Fingern hatte (schon ein Haufen)
die USB-Ports gefunden. Ja nicht auf 2.0 aber sie waren benutzbar. 
So dann mal zurück zum Thema. Ich habe auch die Vermutung, dass irgendwas mit der Installation der WindowsVersion nicht stimmt. 
Zur Sicherheit zu verfahren wie Illùriel beschrieben hat.


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja, eigentlich sollten die USB-Treiber von Windows aus schon laufen...ist glaub ich nur 1.0 (korrigiert mich) aber laufen sollten sie...

Ich hab, seit mein "Computerspezi" meinen Rechner so verbaut hat, dass ich ihn gar nicht mehr benutzen konnte, nur noch Leute an meinen Rechner gelassen, von denen ich wusste, sie haben Ahnung. Das was ich selbst lösen konnte, hab ich gemacht, ansonsten hab ich mir jemanden an die Seite geholt...
Erstens zum ausbügeln der Fehler
Zweitens zum Weiterlernen, damit ich ihn in Zukunft nicht mehr fragen muss

Charvez, das solltest du dir auch zu Herzen nehmen *g*


----------



## Actispeedy (23. Oktober 2009)

lad dir Driver Detective runter der zeigt an welche treiber du hast ob sie veraltet sind wie sie heisn usw...
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Driver-Detective_37637061.html

edith: ich glaub sie zeigen dir sogar links wo du die aktuellen kaufen kannst


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Acti, der gute Mann hat gerade mal Windows installiert, will es grad nochmal machen und du räts ihm einen Cop um veraltete Treiber aufzuspüren...göttlich *g* 
(*Kaffee und ne Dose Redbull rüberschieb* Nimm dir was magst, damit richtig wach wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

gehört wohl eher ins PC Technik Forum^^


----------



## Gartarus (23. Oktober 2009)

Meisten sthet auf Main Board die Marke drauf also :

-PC aufschreiben gucken was da drauf steht                                    (wenn nix drauf steht mal bei google eingeben ob es Programme gibt die diene komplette Hardwar überprüfen.)
- in google eintippen "Mainboarname USB-Port Treiber
-downloaden + installieren


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2009)

Man kann das Mainboard auch per Software zB SiSoft Sandra etc. einfach auslesen. Dann weiss mans genau, da auf den Boards oft nur der Hersteller drauf steht. In diesem Falle braucht man dann noch ein paar Infos die man zwar auch auf dem Board findet, aber die oft trotzdem nicht reichen um das Board einwandfrei zu identifizieren. Also am Besten eine Software laden, die die Hardware direkt auslenen kann. Ich glaube CPUZ kann das auch. SiSoft Sandra in jedem Falle. 

Am wahrscheinlichsten ist wirklich, dass es an den Treibern vom Board liegt oder aber die USB HUBs im BIOS abgeschaltet sind.
Du solltest bein start des PCs einfach mal ENTF drücken. Du gelangs so (meist) in das Systembios. Falls das nicht geht dann achte drauf welche Taste am Rechnerstart angegeben wird..meist ist es halt ENTF manchmal auch ne andere Taste.

Wenn Du dort drin bist dann geh auf Advanced Chipset Features.
Du solltest dann einen ähnlichen Screen wie den hier sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann je nach Bios etwas anders ausschaun, is klar. Dort müsset es nen Punkt "USB HUB" oder "USB Controllers" geben. Schau ob die evtl auf "disabled" stehen. Wenn das dre Fall sein sollte dann beweg den Cursor mit den Pfeiltasten auf das "disabled" und stell auf "enable" (meist mit Bild auf/ab oder +/-). Je na Bios gibt es auch hier verschiedene Optionen zur Auswahl...in jedem Fall sollte es nicht auf disable stehen bleiben^^

Anschliessend dann um die Sache zu sichern auf Save & Exit gehen. Kann auch je nach Bios etwas anders heissen "Saveto CMOS..." "Save Settings..." wie auch immer.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls es nicht im Bios verursacht wird, google mal nach SiSoft Sandra PE und lad es einfach mal. Schau dann unter den Komponenten nach wie die Boardbezeichnung ist oder die ID und gib das in google ein + Treiber dann solltest Du finden wonach Du suchst.


----------



## Kerlar (23. Oktober 2009)

schön das dem TE geholfen wurde, aber falls hier noch jmd mit einem ähnlichen Problem reinstolpert:

Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung
dort System -> Registerkarte "Hardware" -> Gerätemanager

Dann die Treiber-CD die bei jedem Komplett-PC dabei ist einlegen!

Einträge mit einem gelbe Fragezeichen suchen
auf diese Einträge rechtsklicken -> Treiber aktualisieren -> "Software von einer Liste ...." wählen! -> Wechselmedien durchsuchen markieren


----------



## TBone1794 (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kenne das Problem da ich eine alte XP-CD rumfliegen habe (Sevice Pack1 und so^^), bei dieser musste ich die Treiber für mein Mainboard auch runterladen da weder USB-Ports noch Ethernet Treiber vorhanden waren.

Um herauszufinden welches Mainboard du besitzt gibt es vierschiedene Möglichkeiten:

1. Schraub dein Rechner auf und Suche (vorsichtig und mit viel Licht) auf dem Mainboard einen Schriftzug da der Mainboardname sehr Häufig draufsteht.

2. Falls du noch Garantiebedingt die Rechnung rumfliegen hast solltest du auch dort den Namen finden können.

3. Handbuch oder Karton könnten dir auch helfen obwohl ich denke das du da wohl auch von alleine draufgekommen wärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Falls dein Rechner von einem Komplettsystemhersteller (geiles Wort) kommen sollte Bsp.: Dell, Alienware etc. kann man häufig auf der jeweiligen Seite seinen PC auf Treiber durchsuchen lassen und kriegt direkt die richtigen zum Download.

Also an eine fehlerhafte installation glaube ich eher nicht denn dann sollten bereits Fehler beim installieren aufgetreten sein, denke also das deine XP-CD auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und nich sämtliche Chipstandarts unterstützt sind.


EDIT: Ich bin einfach zu langsam xD


----------



## Widock (23. Oktober 2009)

Treiber installieren, eigl. normal nachdem du alles defragmentiert und neu aufgespielt hast.

Guck mal in den Gerätemanger unter Hardware. Wenn du dort USB Anschlüsse siehst, Doppelklick -> Problembehebung ODER Installieren.


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2009)

Widock schrieb:


> Treiber installieren, eigl. normal nachdem du alles defragmentiert und neu aufgespielt hast.
> 
> Guck mal in den Gerätemanger unter Hardware. Wenn du dort USB Anschlüsse siehst, Doppelklick -> Problembehebung ODER Installieren.


hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaube du meinst *formatiert*...und neu aufgespielt.


----------



## Perkone (23. Oktober 2009)

Zomg, es is shiceegal ob Treiber drauf sind oder nicht, USB wird bei XP immer erkannt da integriert o_O Wenn die ports nicht funktionieren, kommt auch keine Meldung dass das Gerät nicht erkannt wurde beim einstecken. Eventuell hat dein Kollege noch am bios rumgepfuscht und den controller deaktiviert?


----------



## Charvez (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann euch da schwer was sagen nur: 

Meine platte wurde halt schon eher Formatiert usw. also ist komplett geleert wurden, und da hab ich/mein kolege, wohl die USB plätze getroffen... ist alles irgwie nicht gut gelaufen ne ^^

Mein PC hat halt seine eigenen verschiedenen "teile"

ICh checke jetzt erstmal meine USB-Plätze und guck mal ob ich von vorne anfange ne ^^


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hmm..nee..check lieber das BIOS!!!!


----------



## Charvez (23. Oktober 2009)

So ma nachgeguckt, im Gerätemanager und beim Start... 

USBs sind slle ok und funktionsfähig und aktiv... usw. 

Aber funktionieren bei mir nicht wenn ich etwas "reinstecke"

mhh... lala


----------

